# best series?



## Kaotic_Writer (Jul 8, 2006)

Alright i'll try and keep it short the question is your fav series 

Mine: The Rignate series (by david gemmell)

the reason for this post is i need a new series to read and by god i think you all are the right ppl to ask. and if you can try and throw in a few series you think a person who has read all of terry brooks david gemmell and tolkein would like thx.


so the question is favorite series and start now!


----------



## Snowdog (Jul 8, 2006)

The topic title says best series but your post says favourite series. Favourite series is easy.

My favourite series is the first chronicles of Amber by Roger Zelazny, comprising:

Nine Princes In Amber
The Guns Of Avalon
Sign Of The Unicorn
The Hand Of Oberon
The Courts Of Chaos

If you want a 'best series' I'd have to think some more.


----------



## Kaotic_Writer (Jul 8, 2006)

srry for the confusion but most ppl consider their fav to be the best but i can see where u are coming from my apologies.


----------



## stirdgit (Jul 16, 2006)

Very different than the authors you mentioned but I am religiously and ethically obligated to mention:

*Dune* by Frank Herbert.

(I'm also very fond of *Foundation* by Isaac Asimov)


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 16, 2006)

stirdgit said:
			
		

> Very different than the authors you mentioned but I am religiously and ethically obligated to mention:
> 
> *Dune* by Frank Herbert.
> 
> (I'm also very fond of *Foundation* by Isaac Asimov)


 
Throw in Heinlein's future history and I'm there.


----------



## Lirineth (Jul 16, 2006)

You sound like the kind of person that has read more than the above-average reader has.

In other words what i am asking is if you could give us a little list of the very few series etc that you havent read, that would be usefull to (in turn) give you a helpful answer.

by the way my favourite series off the top of my head are:

Waerththus x2 trilogies and loose bits
Harry Potter
Lestats (Ann Rice)
Robin Hobbs Trilogies

Did it help?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 16, 2006)

Try Kage Baker's novels of the Company (no, I don't get a commission; maybe I should look into that):

In the Garden of Iden
Sky Coyote
Mendoza in Hollywood (published as At the Edge of the West in the UK)
The Graveyard Game
The Life of the World to Come
The Children of the Company

There is also an associated book of short stories: The Company Dossiers: Black Projects, White Knights.

There is time travel here, and cyborgs, and romance, and comedy, and some intereting social commentary.  I don't know about "best series", but it is my favorite series.


----------



## carrie221 (Jul 16, 2006)

My favorite series are...

-Harry Potter
-Dune (but only the first two, after that they lose me)
-The Lion, the witch and the woredrobe by C.S. Lewis
-Isaac Asimov books (I have only read a few but the ones that I have read were excellant)
- A swiftly tilting planet by Madeleine L'Engle

These may not be the best but they are my favorites. I know that half of them are kids books but they are still some of the best.


----------



## Snowdog (Jul 16, 2006)

A series list is much easier/better , and includes favourites _and_ best:

Amber - Roger Zelazny
Foundation - Isaac Asimov
The Black Company - Glen Cook
Dune - Frank Herbert
Cities In Flight - James Blish
Demon Princes - Jack Vance
Lensman - E. E. 'Doc' Smith
Urth Of The New Sun - Gene Wolfe

I know that's more than 5, and I could have gone on , but I love all these books, with the possible exception of the first Foundation book.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 16, 2006)

The Eternal Champion Cycle, by Michael Moorcock.

That's if I have to pick a single series within epic fantasy, as I assume was what your original question indicated. If not, clarify, and I'll throw out some others, as well.

One thing about this series is that it really does belong to a series, but a very different sort of series, and there's a wide variety of types of story and even styles of writing included, so it doesn't tend to get repetitive....


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 16, 2006)

*Malazan Book of the Fallen* - Steven Erikson


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 17, 2006)

If you're a fan of Terry Brooks & David Gemmell, I would suggest the _Belgariad_ books by _David Eddings_ (first one _Pawn of Prophecy_) or the Riftwar series by _Raymond E Feist_ (first one _Magican_) as I think they are two fantasy authors who's easy reading style fits in with DG.


----------



## Neurolanis (Jul 17, 2006)

For Sci-Fi, Brin's "Uplift" series.

For Fantasy, Tolkien's "Middle-earth" series. I do considerate a series, made up of three books (or six if you count the LOTR as seperate books.)


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 17, 2006)

My favourite series would have to be The Axis Trilogy by Sara Douglass but this is nothing like Gemmel or Terry Brooks.
Perhaps R.A.Salvatore or Raymond Feist might be more your style.

Science Fiction - Usually I read Fantasy but I did enjoy Julian May's The Galactic Millieu Trilogy.


----------



## star.torturer (Jul 17, 2006)

LOTR is six in itsself

WOT is great (especialy the last  6)


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 18, 2006)

Lord of the Rings - Tolkien
Von Bek (Tales of the Eternal Champion) - Michael Moorcock
Dune - Frank Herbert
the Titus Crow books - Brian Lumley
Necroscope - Brian Lumley
Belgariad & Mallorean - David Eddings
Vampire Chronicles - Anne Rice


----------



## Thunderchild (Jul 18, 2006)

William Gibsons 'sprawl' trilogy

Neuromancer
Count Zero
Mona Lisa Overdrive


----------



## Fantasy Reader (Jul 18, 2006)

Try "The Black Magician" series by Trudi Canavan - very good and uses magic much like Eddings.
Also try "The Crucible" series by Sara Douglass.  Good, but very dark and based more on fact than fiction.
Another good trilogy is the Terry Brooks "Running with the demon"
Or else there is Martin's "A song of Ice and Fire" (I havent read it yet, but I've got it on order and it comes highly recommended).


----------



## Sparks the Knave (Jul 18, 2006)

to date, the Vampire Genevieve novels by Jack Yeovil-

-Drachenfels
-Genevieve Undead
-Beasts in Velvet
-Silver nails 


**
Likewise I have a Song of Ice and Fire on order, though as always the order is taking too long for my liking  I've heard the strongest good things about these books, so looking well forward to it.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 18, 2006)

My fav is the Alvin Maker Series by Orson Scott Card - although I must admit the first couple are better than the last couple.


----------



## The DeadMan (Jul 19, 2006)

*My Favorite Series 

The Black Company by Glen Cook
The Chanur Saga by C.J. Cherryh
The Trade Pact Universe by Julie E. Czerneda
Dragonlance Series by countless authors!
*


----------



## Tau Zero (Jul 19, 2006)

Sparks the Knave said:
			
		

> to date, the Vampire Genevieve novels by Jack Yeovil-
> -Drachenfels
> -Genevieve Undead
> -Beasts in Velvet
> -Silver nails


 
I noticed these books in the store.  What are they like?  I was afraid that they had a strong "romance" streak, which i don't particulalry care for.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 19, 2006)

Too many to list but if I picked a threesome it would be:

*Malazan Book of the Fallen* - Steven Erikson
*Book Of The New Sun* - Gene Wolfe
*Gormenghast* - Mervyn Peake


----------



## Tau Zero (Jul 19, 2006)

My favorite series?  To many to count, so i'll just mention the latest ones i've read.

Recently finished:
*Sten* by Chris Bunch and Allan Cole (8 books).  Real space opera stuff; loved it!
*The Vampire Earth series: 
Way of the Wolf
Choice of the Cat
Tale of the Thunderbolt
Valentine's Rising* by E.E Knight.  Waiting for the next one.
*The Bitterbynde trilogy* by Cecilia Dart-Thorton.  Three wonderful books.


----------



## Sparks the Knave (Jul 19, 2006)

Tau Zero said:
			
		

> I noticed these books in the store.  What are they like?  I was afraid that they had a strong "romance" streak, which i don't particulalry care for.



I must admit there is some romance in some of these books, but it's not overly mushy, more detached then anything. 
it's more or less Dark-Fantasy stuff, and i'd have to say you'll either love it to bits or find it not to your liking. but I myself find them to be well worth it and very much a must read, moreso if you can get the Omnibus (great value, his 4 books in one)

also you can read them out of order to an extent, and even neglect some of the books untill later as they are told somewhat out of order "timeline wise" anyways (though read Drachenfels before Genevieve Undead as an exception to this rule).

It would be a great start to go with the first book Drachenfels at any rate. or even My fave of all the books in the 'collection', Beasts in Velvet (which has very little to do with Genevieve the Vampire unlike all the other books to be honest), but they are all very good in my mind, and all very 'different' in there own ways. .

if you only wish to read one of the books. I'd say go with Beasts in Velvet.

After that if the author hasn't ticked you off, read Drachenfels, Genevieve Undead and then Silver nails to round things off nicely.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 19, 2006)

*My fave series is the Riftawr Saga by Raymond E Feist.*


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 19, 2006)

*Others include: 
Dragonlance, Dragons of Autumn twighlight series, Twins... etc.

Phylis Eisenstein,Soreers Son, Born 2 Exile.

Maggie Furey, Artefacts Of Power series.

LOTR.

Rigante Series, Gemmel.

Belgariad, Eddings.


*


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Jul 19, 2006)

A Song of Ice and Fire.


----------



## Snowdog (Jul 19, 2006)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> *Book Of The New Sun* - Gene Wolfe


err...that's the series I meant too


----------



## Spiritdragon (Jul 21, 2006)

Riftwar - Raymond E Feist
ALL - David Gemmell
The Paradise War trilogy - Stephen Lawhead
Necroscope - Brian Lumley
LOTR
The Ammtrack Wars - Brian Tulley (Except the last one!)


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 21, 2006)

Tau Zero said:
			
		

> *The Vampire Earth series:
> Way of the Wolf
> Choice of the Cat
> Tale of the Thunderbolt*



Have not seen these before but the titles sound very intriguing. Well, there's vampire, wolf and cat. What are they about? Am thinking about trying to order them.


----------



## Adasunshine (Aug 7, 2006)

A Song of Ice and Fire by George RR Martin
Harry Potter by JK Rowling
Farseer, Liveships & Tawny Man by Robin Hobb
Riftwar by Raymond E. Feist

Those are the ones I'd recommend although I still have others to read on my bookshelves.

xx


----------



## Spiritdragon (Aug 12, 2006)

Riftwar saga - Feist
The Arthurian series by Stephen Lawhead
The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant - Stephen Donaldson
LOTR obviously
Not read Philip pullman but got the trilogy on the bookshelf...everyone says it is good so i will give it a go...
The Old Kingdom (Abhorsen Trilogy?) Garth Nix...Superb


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Aug 12, 2006)

Answering the question about favorite series rather than about best series:

Lois McMaster Bujold's Miles Vorkosigan series
Catherine Asaro's Skolian Empire series
Sharon Lee and Steve Millier's Liaden series
James Alan Gardner's Explorer series (_Expendable_, etc.)
S.L. Viehl's Stardoc series
Karin Lowachee's Warchild series


Yep, most of them have a decidedly romantic streak.  That's what makes them my personal favorites, not necessarily "best" series.


----------



## nixie (Aug 12, 2006)

Riftwar- Feist

Malazan book of the Fallen- Erikson

The Prince of Nothing- Bakker


----------



## hypocriticHarkonnen (Aug 14, 2006)

I would sayy.....

LOTR by Tolkien
Chronicles of Narnia by CS Lewis
Artemis Fowl by Eoin Colfer
Harry Potter by JK Rowling
Inkheart, Inkspell (and the upcoming third book) by Cornelia Funke
Dune by Frank Herbert
Inheritance series by Christopher Paolini

..hope i didnt forget anything, but that's basically it


----------



## Kettricken (Aug 25, 2006)

- Robin Hobb: Farseer trilogy, Liveship trilogy, Tawny Man trilogy
- George R.R. Martin: A Song of Ice and Fire\
- J.R.R. Tolkien: Lord of the Rings
- Tad Williams: Memory, Sorrow & Thorn 
- Juliet Marillier: Sevenwater Trilogy


----------



## Cloud (Aug 25, 2006)

Nesacat said:
			
		

> Have not seen these before but the titles sound very intriguing. Well, there's vampire, wolf and cat. What are they about? Am thinking about trying to order them.


 
These are quite good, although they don't fall into my personal "best" or "favorite."  They are about a soldier fighting vampire like aliens who have taken control of the earth and enslaved the people.  The "wolf," "cat," and "bear" refer to special units of the resistence soldiers who have received certain enhanced abilities from the "good" aliens helping them.  

Complex, well-thought out world with an interesting main character.  There's a new book out in hardcover which I haven't read yet.


----------



## Saltheart (Sep 2, 2006)

_The Lord of the Rings_ -- J.R.R. Tolkien (As a series, it's okay; but for a single novel, I think _The Silmarillion_ was Tolkien's best work yet. Also read some of his _Unfinished Tales_ for brilliant novella-length stories--especially _Narn i Hin Hurin_ of the First Age and _Aldarion and Elendris_ of the Second Age.)

_The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant_ -- Stephen R. Donaldson (The first volume is long-winded and very philosophical, so only read it if you are a critical reader. The second volume is not _as_ deep as the first, but it's very entertaining. The third volume is not done, and only one book is finished so far; but it combines the best of both previous volumes, and is probably the most addictive book I've ever read.)

_Harry Potter_ -- J.K. Rowling (The series is steroetypical and predictable, and the prose and archetypes trite, till the fifth book; but then Rowling uses plot elements placed in previous issues, and her skill as a writer increases a tenfold, and it makes this series absolutely entertaining. Just be sure to expect and be able to bear a few Hollywoodish cliches sprinkled among the gems and this series is gold.)

_Discworld_ -- Terry Pratchet (The Douglas Adams of epic fantasy--brilliantly written and humourously witty. Need I say more?)


----------



## dazzles (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought that a list of my favourite series would make for a good first post... I didn't realise quite how hard i would find it, there are almost too many to choose from!

- Douglas Adams: The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy 
- George R.R. Martin: A Song of Ice and Fire
- JV Jones: Book of Words
- Raymond E Feist: Riftwar Saga
- Phillip Pullman: His Dark Materials
- Asimov: Foundation

Ask me again in ten minutes and the answers will probably change!


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi, Dazzles... Welcome to the Chronicles... and that's a very good way to start...


----------



## Scriven (Sep 5, 2006)

- The Lord of the Rings by JRR Tolkien
- Discworld by Terry Pratchett
- The Old Kingdom by Garth Nix
- The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams
- Harry Potter by JK Rowling (though imo the series has gone downhill of late)

There are some other series I enjoy, but these are the main ones. =)


----------



## Coops (Sep 6, 2006)

If another book in the series came out, would I read it?

While the LOTRs, Dune and Foundation series are classics, and among my favorites, I am not sure I would read another book in the series since the original authors are no longer writing.  Of course this does not stop authors from setting new stories in the same universe, but they are just not the same.

New books in a series I would read:
Card - Ender series
Philip Jose Farmer - Riverworld
Greg Bear - Eon, Eternity, Legacy
James P. Hogan - Giant's series


----------



## anthorn (Sep 10, 2006)

erm my series would be

ian irvines the three worlds series  12 books in total

sarah ash  the tears of artamon  3 books

elizabeth haydon  the rhapsody trilogy   

stephen king         the dark tower


and though im ashamed to say the first two books of the inheritence tril eragon and eldest i think their rubbish they break the show dont tell rule and oddly enough eragon cries when he kills a rabbit but could not care less killing a thousand men i mean wtf. But in some ways there good they saved me time on buying the dragonriders of pern or star wars. WORD OF WARNING THOUGH paolinis fans are as bad as goodkinds and on his fan site shrurtagal his daddy deletes anything that critisises his sons writing even constructive critisim



i have about 40 other books but most of thems are stand alones


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 10, 2006)

Malazan Book of the Fallen-Steven Erickson
Rigante and Jon Shannow-David Gemmell
Wheel of Time-Robert Jorden
Riftwar Saga-Raymond Fiest
Farseer Trilogy-Robin Hobb
Necroscope - Brian Lumley


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Sep 11, 2006)

A Song of Ice and Fire-George R.R. Martin

All other fantasy series should just go ahead and curl up and die because they just can't compare. Seriously, read it and then read something else and the something else will look like utter crap.


----------



## Kettricken (Sep 11, 2006)

Robin Hobb - all 3 trilogies
George R. R. Martin - a song of ice and fire
J.R.R. Tolkien - Lord of the Rings (if you consider it a series, anyway)


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 11, 2006)

George Martin...ASOIAF, definately number one with me. 
Tolkien's Lord of the Rings obviously. 
PJ Farmer's Tiers and Riverworld series. 
Zelazny's Amber series.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 11, 2016)

The Malazan series by Steven Erikson .


----------

